
Ask HN: What programming languages have been implemented in Go? - spraak
I&#x27;m interested in creating a programming language for learning, and it seems that Go would be a fruitful choice for it. What compile to Go languages do you know of, or languages that were written in Go?
======
CyberFonic
Go is a perfectly good language for many applications. Why would you want to
write yet another language to transpile to Go?

You might want to look at Otto, a JS interpreter in Go,
[https://github.com/robertkrimen/otto](https://github.com/robertkrimen/otto)

~~~
spraak
Thanks for the link!

As for why, I stated this clearly in my post:

> I'm interested in creating a programming language for learning ...

